# Apple?



## DiDi (Apr 12, 2005)

Yes I'm paranoid. But just to be sure... Can maltese eat apples?


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DiDi_@Jul 19 2005, 07:55 PM
> *Yes I'm paranoid.  But just to be sure... Can maltese eat apples?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=82836*


[/QUOTE]

Yes, apples are fine for them. My guys go berserk when they see me cutting up an apple. I only give them a little bit ... a few teeny pieces.... Oh how happy they are to have a little bit of apple! Here's a link to an SM thread about fruit. It includes a link to a guide on OK foods...

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=4474


----------



## Laceys mom (Nov 12, 2004)

Lacey loves apples but her all time favorite is watermelon.


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

Caesar LOVES apples


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

just no seeds cause they contain cyanide!!







otherwise they are fine


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LadyMontava_@Jul 19 2005, 06:57 PM
> *just no seeds cause they contain cyanide!!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Is that true (about apple seeds)??? I am embarrased to admit that I have eaten apple seeds before and isn't cyanide toxic for people???


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

yes its true...prob didnt effect u b/c it wasnt a large enough amount. "Amygdalin" is a cyanogenic glycoside compound which commonly occurs in the seeds or kernels of apples, almonds, apricots, cherries, and peaches, as well as the stems, leaves and roots of many rose (rosaceae) family species. 

The hydrolysis of amygdalin can give rise to hydrogen cyanide. Normally, the presence of amygdalin alone in these seeds and kernels is not dangerous, however, cyanide can be formed when the seed is crushed and moistened.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadyMontava_@Jul 19 2005, 11:07 PM
> *yes its true...prob didnt effect u b/c it wasnt a large enough amount. "Amygdalin" is a cyanogenic glycoside compound which commonly occurs in the seeds or kernels of apples, almonds, apricots, cherries, and peaches, as well as the stems, leaves and roots of many rose (rosaceae) family species.
> 
> The hydrolysis of amygdalin can give rise to hydrogen cyanide.  Normally, the presence of amygdalin alone in these seeds and kernels is not dangerous, however, cyanide can be formed when the seed is crushed and moistened.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=82933*


[/QUOTE]

I've noticed that some dog foods list "whole apples" in their ingredient list. Gosh, wouldn't that contain seeds, too!!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LadyMontava_@Jul 19 2005, 11:07 PM
> *yes its true...prob didnt effect u b/c it wasnt a large enough amount. "Amygdalin" is a cyanogenic glycoside compound which commonly occurs in the seeds or kernels of apples, almonds, apricots, cherries, and peaches, as well as the stems, leaves and roots of many rose (rosaceae) family species.
> 
> The hydrolysis of amygdalin can give rise to hydrogen cyanide.  Normally, the presence of amygdalin alone in these seeds and kernels is not dangerous, however, cyanide can be formed when the seed is crushed and moistened.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=82933*


[/QUOTE]


When I was a kid we had a dog that loved to eat the apricot kernals from the fruit that fell from the trees, and the almonds, she used to go down the back yard and seek them all out. That old girl lived to a ripe old age of 18 human years. They say a dog will eat anything that they feel is good for them. She was also fed on human food most of the time and would not eat canned dog food. We never had a sick day in her life. Now in saying all of that, she was not a toy breed and I guess that is where the difference may lay. She was a cross breed between a Kelpie and a German Shepherd, a wonderful girl who grew up with us kids, played games with us etc. I guess the toy breeds are more delicate and would not benefit from the same diet as a larger dog.


----------

